# Care Of Your Masks/I Washed My Medical Masks



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2020)

Being left with only 4 after giving half to my son, I felt I needed to hold on to the ones I had. I gently hand wash them with lysol or dish detergent (since regular soap is said to kill the virus). I give a gentle squeeze to get out excess water then dry each one between two paper towels. I have noticed no deterioration of the material from which they are made. Since I've found other options, I've only washed each one once. 

I read that masks made of fabric should be washed after each use and dried thoroughly before using again. The N95 and other similar masks should only be *hand* washed. The article went on to say that masks should be stored in paper bags instead of plastic bags (I had been storing mine in a plastic ziplock bag).  I discovered that my under scarf bonnets, doubled and turned upside down make affective masks. I toss them in the laundry bag after each use. 

What are you using...purchased or home made?


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2020)

I only wear a mask when shopping because it's required - not because I think it offers any protection.
I got a few  from a dispenser when visiting a friend in the hospital several months ago.  I wear one when I use the leaf blower, along with snug-fitting eye protection.
When I get home after shopping, I spray the mask with alcohol & let it air dry.  It's paper, so I can't really wash it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> I only wear a mask when shopping because it's required - not because I think it offers any protection.
> I got a few  from a dispenser when visiting a friend in the hospital several months ago.  I wear one when I use the leaf blower, along with snug-fitting eye protection.
> When I get home after shopping, I spray the mask with alcohol & let it air dry.  It's paper, so I can't really wash it.


If you got the masks from the hospital they're probably the same kind I have. I have these and they're white on the opposite side. Though they are considered disposable, I washed them.
https://www.amazon.com/Special-Case-Dynarex-Surgical-Totaling/dp/B004GF09JC/ref=sr_1_4?crid=177278I554QE8&dchild=1&keywords=dynarex+medical+mask&qid=1588706374&sprefix=dynorex+medical+,aps,146&sr=8-4


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> If you got the masks from the hospital they're probably the same kind I have. I have these and they're white on the opposite side. Though they say disposable, I washed them.
> https://www.amazon.com/Special-Case-Dynarex-Surgical-Totaling/dp/B004GF09JC/ref=sr_1_4?crid=177278I554QE8&dchild=1&keywords=dynarex+medical+mask&qid=1588706374&sprefix=dynorex+medical+,aps,146&sr=8-4


That's what mine look like.  They're yellow or blue on the front & white on the back.  They feel like soft paper - maybe reinforced, since alcohol doesn't seem to damage them.
The best part is, they're free.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> That's what mine look like.  They're yellow or blue on the front & white on the back.  They feel like soft paper - maybe reinforced, since alcohol doesn't seem to damage them.
> The best part is, they're free.


Spraying them with alcohol is a good idea. I hard started wiping mine down with alcohol but the coverage was sketchy. You've given me an idea though. I have small spray bottles that would probably work nicely. Thanks Win!


----------



## Buckeye (May 5, 2020)

I bought a box of 50 "medical grade" masks on line.  So far I've used 1.  Can't imagine trying to wash it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2020)

I soak/wash the bandanas that I use in my homemade masks with Clorox and detergent after each use then I iron and reassemble them.


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Spraying them with alcohol is a good idea. I hard started wiping mine down with alcohol but the coverage was sketchy. You've given me an idea though. I have small spray bottles that would probably work nicely. Thanks Win!


A few years ago, I got 5 industrial spray bottles from Home Depot.  They're perfect for spraying large surfaces without wasting any.  I fill them up with alcohol & use it for the outside surfaces of toilets - it's perfect for that;  It's very effective on stains. After cleaning, it dries, doesn't hurt the plastic seat or porcelain & kills germs.  For the bowl, Lysol with Hydrogen Peroxide is great.  No caustic bleach.
I thought it would damage a mask, but after several uses, it doesn't.


----------



## Judycat (May 5, 2020)

I made three cloth masks from material I had lying around. I hand wash after each use. When I started making them I remembered how much I didn't like sewing, but after making the first one the other two were fairly easy.


----------



## Gaer (May 5, 2020)

I don't wash them most of the time but when I return home, i put my gloves and mask in the dryer.  The heat kills any virus.


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I don't wash them most of the time but when I return home, i put my gloves and mask in the dryer.  The heat kills any virus.


"Hmmmmm.....what's that burning rubber smell?"


----------



## Gaer (May 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Hmmmmm.....what's that burning rubber smell?"


No,haha!  Mine are nylon.  both the gloves and the mask.


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2020)

Gaer said:


> No,haha!  Mine are nylon.  both the gloves and the mask.


I'd check on them every couple of minutes while they're in the dryer.  Nylon dries in a few seconds & burns quickly.  So does polyester.


----------



## Gaer (May 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> I'd check on them every couple of minutes while they're in the dryer.  Nylon dries in a few seconds & burns quickly.  So does polyester.


I don't leave them for a full cycle.  only a few moments.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2020)

Gaer said:


> No,haha!  Mine are nylon.  both the gloves and the mask.


Gaer a doctor on one of the news programs I watch said that if you can see light coming through your mask, it doesn't provide enough protection. I don't know how translucent your nylon masks are. When I use a couple of my bonnets that aren't heavy enough, I put the medical masks underneath.


----------



## Gaer (May 5, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Gaer a doctor on one of the news programs I watch said that if you can see light coming through your mask, it doesn't provide enough protection. I don't know how translucent your nylon masks are. When I use a couple of my bonnets that aren't heavy enough, I put the medical masks underneath.


No no light.  These are doubled. Wow! Wjat?  Never mind.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2020)

I made the mistake of putting my cotton mask in the dryer (on low).  It shrank anyway.


----------

